# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  tapering

## buckeyefootball4

what u guys think about this peaking phase, most people say you dont get the gains from plyos etc until 1-2weeks after you stop the program. below you will find my guys last 2 before they go to the combine - only lower body.

week 8:

Mon: Lower Body Ascending	
pogo jumps	2x20/30
vertical jumps 90sec	2x1
rhy jump squats 120sec	2x1x32
power clean 210sec	2x1x95-100
full back squat/broad jump x2 210sec	2x1x95-100
rdl	3x3
core	see sheet

Thur: Lower Body Descending	
pogo jumps	2x20/30
full front squat/broad jump x2 150sec	2x1x95-100
power snatch 210sec	2x1x95-100
rhy jump squats 120sec	2x1x32
lunge jumps 90sec	2x1
neg gh	3x12
core	see sheet


week 9: combine week
mon: light upper body/stats

tue: warmup

wed/thur/fri rest/travel


DO YOU GUYS THINK THE VOL IS TOO MUCH?

----------


## JJEB2

i would say broderline. but pogo squats i really dont even consider a plyo yet a warm up. i would say that the rest needs to be increased. most i have read they say full recovery on all jumps. it makes sense because this is one of the most explosive movements and every rep has to be to max potential to work. also most are medium intensity at that. the squat jumps are extremely intense but thats about it. 

do u do a seperate day for the broad and vert?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i would say broderline. but pogo squats i really dont even consider a plyo yet a warm up. i would say that the rest needs to be increased. most i have read they say full recovery on all jumps. it makes sense because this is one of the most explosive movements and every rep has to be to max potential to work. also most are medium intensity at that. the squat jumps are extremely intense but thats about it. 
> 
> do u do a seperate day for the broad and vert?



the rest time are ok.. we use pogo jumps for warmup. no separate day for vj, what u see is what u get here.

----------


## JJEB2

> the rest time are ok.. we use pogo jumps for warmup. no separate day for vj, what u see is what u get here.


hmm. do you think that hinders their gains for the broad jump and vert? i would say that both of these you would want to be at full recovery and simply have a day specifically so you can have a range of where you really are.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> hmm. do you think that hinders their gains for the broad jump and vert? i would say that both of these you would want to be at full recovery and simply have a day specifically so you can have a range of where you really are.


u could, but i have gotten good gains like this. most of my guys know how to jump already so its not lots of tech stuff like 40yd is.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

with this program i drop the depth jumps 2x11 and thats why i think they will be ok bc everything else is 2x1 etc and they are gonna have 4days of rest.

----------


## JJEB2

so these are the last few weeks before their combine. so you are taking out the heavy squats?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

if u look above we are during squats 2x1

----------


## JJEB2

welll front squats. does that work more of the posterior chain? also i see ur doing the rhythm squats since i am 3 week sout should i start to hit them?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

the program i gave you had those in there.

----------


## JJEB2

rhythmn jump squats and rhythm squats are different i thought. when i used to do squat jumps it was actually comming off my feet into the air jumping as high as possible hahhaha

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> rhythmn jump squats and rhythm squats are different i thought. when i used to do squat jumps it was actually comming off my feet into the air jumping as high as possible hahhaha



my bad i dont do rhy squat only rhy jump squats.

----------


## JJEB2

so which one is it bc i am confused now hahha?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

rhy jump squats, they are just jump squats

----------


## JJEB2

aight straight

----------


## JJEB2

now with that being said i have read a few things on plyos and a few times i have read that weight added while doing plyos could hinder the gains. 

now i have always used weight and my vert has always been decent.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

this is from joe defranco conference:


-50 rep rhythm squats arent used much anymore. Supposed to work the elastic component for it take long time and vertical jump takes shorter than a second. He got that from Poliquin

----------


## JJEB2

> this is from joe defranco conference:
> 
> 
> -50 rep rhythm squats arent used much anymore. Supposed to work the elastic component for it take long time and vertical jump takes shorter than a second. He got that from Poliquin


he uses rhythm squats in his article for tricky tricks to increase the vert. he seemed to have a neg feeling about them now

----------


## buckeyefootball4

why do u list what you are during the week before and the week of the combone.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> he uses rhythm squats in his article for tricky tricks to increase the vert. he seemed to have a neg feeling about them now



that article is old, and he just had his conference months ago.

----------


## JJEB2

sounds good. yea i saw that he was doing a really big conference. guy definately knows his shit.

----------


## JJEB2

that is one guy i would love to pick his brain

----------


## buckeyefootball4

why do u list what you are during the week before and the week of the combone

----------


## JJEB2

> why do u list what you are during the week before and the week of the combone


huh what u mean? rephrase

----------


## buckeyefootball4

post what u r doing the week before and week of the combine.

----------


## JJEB2

week before i am going to keep it the same as usual. 
monday-speed-starts, 20s, 30s, 40s. upper body ME
tues-vert and eventhough i dont have it till the second combine broad
wed-SS and 3 cone
thurs-upper body rep usual workout
fri-speed- either flys or just straight 40s for time
sat-lower body ME
sun rest

week of
i think i am gonna steal ur idea with the monday upper
mon-speed work-nothing serious but to keep lose
rest of the week off and gettin settled either fri or sat so i can get used to the scenery and hopefully check out the turf.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> week before i am going to keep it the same as usual. 
> monday-speed-starts, 20s, 30s, 40s. upper body ME
> tues-vert and eventhough i dont have it till the second combine broad
> wed-SS and 3 cone
> thurs-upper body rep usual workout
> fri-speed- either flys or just straight 40s for time
> sat-lower body ME
> sun rest
> 
> ...



i hope you cut back on the vol the week before. if you try and get a full massage that week and have epsom salt bath each day.

----------


## JJEB2

> i hope you cut back on the vol the week before. if you try and get a full massage that week and have epsom salt bath each day.


yea i have been looking into sport and deep tissue massages. i dont do much volume as is but i will def alter that so i am going into it fresh.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

here the speed vol for next couple weeks: what u think jjeb

week 5:

mon: test

thur: 420

week 6:

mon: 300

thur: 340

week 7:

mon: 360

thur: 300

week 8:

mon: 250

thur: 260

----------


## JJEB2

what exactly do you do on these days to get these equivalent numbers? it def looks good and it is tapering down for peaking purposes so they are fresh as well.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

pretty much: im thinkin should i decrease week 8 vol more

mon: 10,20,30,40 many diff combos

thur; 10's and flying 20's at diff acc zones

----------


## JJEB2

is week 8 is the week of or before?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

before. im working on the final vol load right will post when done.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

week 5:

mon: test

thur:300

week 6:

mon: 350

thur: 350

week 7:

mon: 400

thur: 400

week 8:

mon: 190

thur: 190

week 9:

mon: 120

----------


## JJEB2

yea i like that better bc they are gonan peak two week prior which is better then they just work with where they are at. They go light week of and week before just to keep loose and not burn out.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

do you think week 9 vol is too big of a drop off?

----------


## JJEB2

> do you think week 9 vol is too big of a drop off?


not at all. i wouldnt think that it would matter. you are just gettiong out there to fire up the CNS. its not to actually do a workout. 

look at my volume. honestly i do 100 yards of starts and then 4-6 sprints each workout no more than 40 yards. most the time i only go around 260-300. i am probably gonna keep it the same until my combine. give it one good go on monday and rest till sunday.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> not at all. i wouldnt think that it would matter. you are just gettiong out there to fire up the CNS. its not to actually do a workout. 
> 
> look at my volume. honestly i do 100 yards of starts and then 4-6 sprints each workout no more than 40 yards. most the time i only go around 260-300. i am probably gonna keep it the same until my combine. give it one good go on monday and rest till sunday.



i am gonna bump week 8 mon vol up bc you only really need 10days to taper, thats what tf and sprinters use. with you since your combine is soo soon i would probably leave but next time try and use a 3/1 load method, 3 weeks upload one unload for example.

week 1 300
week 2 350
week 3 400
week 4: 225

what do you mean give one good go on mon..

----------


## JJEB2

> i will gonna bump week 8 mon vol up bc you only really need 10days to taper, thats what tf and sprinters use. with you since your combine is soo soon i would probably leave but next time try and use a 3/1 load method, 3 weeks upload one unload for example.
> 
> week 1 300
> week 2 350
> week 3 400
> week 4: 225
> 
> what do you mean give one good go on mon..


yea i have two weeks and one week of traing with that monday. so i have 3 speed workouts left. i did alot more than usual last week so this week i will bring it down to what i was doing prior to last week. 

By the monday comment i meant i was just gonna go out monday the week of and do some starts and some acc work. nothing crazy but keep the CNS fired up.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i change week 8 mon to 210yds

----------


## JJEB2

i also hit brad up with an email.

asked him about the sprint shoes with no spikes and the warm ups. i will let you know his reply when he gets back to me.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

the answer is yes to both but let me know. the only thing about the warmup was last yr i watch and time there warmup it only lasted about 10-15min at best.

pretty much was one lap jog around field and couple drills for 20yd high knees buttkicks shuffle etc.


here is my the week before:

Week 8: 
Mon: 210
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
5x10
2x20
3x40
4xshuttles

Tue: 1120
14x80

Thur: 190
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
7x10
3xflying 20-20
4xshuttles

Fri: 1120
14x80

----------


## JJEB2

> the answer is yes to both but let me know. the only thing about the warmup was last yr i watch and time there warmup it only lasted about 10-15min at best.
> 
> pretty much was one lap jog around field and couple drills for 20yd high knees buttkicks shuffle etc.
> 
> 
> here is my the week before:
> 
> Week 8: 
> Mon: 210
> ...


looks good.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

tomm our test session will be:

warmup 
2x40
1x10/1x20
1xshuttle
vj

the reason why i have the 40 first is i want them to fresh for that then we will come back and do the 10 and 20 etc. the reason for the 10 and 20 testing is i want to see want we need to focus on these last weeks acc or top

----------


## JJEB2

yea i like the way you set up the testings. generally do they run their fastest 40s within the first 2? i personally would switch the start and then 40s and then 20. i like to get a feel of comming out of a start bc everything is out of whack on my first run even with a 10-20 min dynamic warm up.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

u make a good point, but i want to try and copy the combine a lil bc there they will only have 2x40 to hit there best of course that may have time to do a couple starts but i cant bank on that.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

check this out?


GONE

----------


## JJEB2

> u make a good point, but i want to try and copy the combine a lil bc there they will only have 2x40 to hit there best of course that may have time to do a couple starts but i cant bank on that.


yea i spoke with the local track coach and he just said do the practice runs to the side and get warm and to where you feel comfortable.

----------


## JJEB2

the volume on the plyos is way too much. depth jumps 7x9. that is very high for a moderate to high intensity plyo.

what u mean by neg gh?

i like the addition of the face pulls. good choice for the rear delts and very improtant in the bench press. often overlooked bc most work front delts.

generally i dont think 7x3 at 88-95% is good. seems to high for my liking. i would knock it down to 5x3.

----------


## JJEB2

i noticed you liked isolated lifts. what are your theories behind those lifts?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i noticed you liked isolated lifts. what are your theories behind those lifts?


what isolated lifts.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> the volume on the plyos is way too much. depth jumps 7x9. that is very high for a moderate to high intensity plyo.
> 
> what u mean by neg gh?
> 
> i like the addition of the face pulls. good choice for the rear delts and very improtant in the bench press. often overlooked bc most work front delts.
> 
> generally i dont think 7x3 at 88-95% is good. seems to high for my liking. i would knock it down to 5x3.


NOPE NOT CHANGING THAT.. it works. 4in in 4weeks.

u cant judge the program without seeing the overall picture speed/weights/diet/recovery aids etc, trust me if you were here i promise that you would be having better gains, if u really ran 4.4 u would be 4.3 at ur combines

----------


## JJEB2

whne u do iso lunges. what is ur theory on that? i have done iso abs but thats about it.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

look them up they are call eccentric quasi isometrics:

1: hypertrophy 
2: lactic acid tolerance
3: reactive hyperemia
4: increase mental toughness
5: recognition of postural weakness
6: enhance recovery

ITS BETTER THEN ANY OTHER KIND OF POST WORKOUT STRECTHING

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i spoke with the local track coach and he just said do the practice runs to the side and get warm and to where you feel comfortable.


GOODLUCK

----------


## JJEB2

> look them up they are call eccentric quasi isometrics:
> 
> 1: hypertrophy 
> 2: lactic acid tolerance
> 3: reactive hyperemia
> 4: increase mental toughness
> 5: recognition of postural weakness
> 6: enhance recovery
> 
> ITS BETTER THEN ANY OTHER KIND OF POST WORKOUT STRECTHING


very good.

----------


## JJEB2

> NOPE NOT CHANGING THAT.. it works. 4in in 4weeks.


hey if it aint broke then dont fix it. where is he at if he got 4 inches on his vert? is he over 40 now?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> hey if it aint broke then dont fix it. where is he at if he got 4 inches on his vert? is he over 40 now?



this was a guy who could never get his vj up he came to me at 33in now hes 37 not great, but he never got there in 5yr and went to a pac 10 school who did westside training.

----------


## JJEB2

> this was a guy who could never get his vj up he came to me at 33in now hes 37 not great, but he never got there in 5yr and went to a pac 10 school who did westside training.


37 is pretty good. i still havent had a chance to check mine with lack of a vertex.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

NOPE NOT CHANGING THAT.. it works. 4in in 4weeks.

u cant judge the program without seeing the overall picture speed/weights/diet/recovery aids etc, trust me if you were here i promise that you would be having better gains, if u really ran 4.4 u would be 4.3 at ur combines

----------


## JJEB2

> NOPE NOT CHANGING THAT.. it works. 4in in 4weeks.
> 
> u cant judge the program without seeing the overall picture speed/weights/diet/recovery aids etc, trust me if you were here i promise that you would be having better gains, if u really ran 4.4 u would be 4.3 at ur combines


yea i am sure you are right. i would like to have my leg strength back for sure. it would have been nice for velocity not have ****ed me over and not giving me the combine training bc they didnt have any others doing it.

----------


## JJEB2

i wasnt judging man i just know that my knees cant take that many depth jumps for that many sets. i have been following ur workout as far as the ME bench day and ME squat days. i just do my own DE bench day. and running we have similar principles. 

i just wish i had the aids that you have and actually someone constantly watching me to help on everything.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

depth jump are high intensity and u can do 50per session twice weekly depends on ur strength levels, and 7x3x88 is bad at all if u know how the other weeks are:

week 1: intro load
week 2: base load
week 3: shock load
week 4: unload/test

----------


## JJEB2

> depth jump are high intensity and u can do 50per session twice weekly depends on ur strength levels, and 7x3x88 is bad at all if u know how the other weeks are:
> 
> week 1: intro load
> week 2: base load
> week 3: shock load
> week 4: unload/test


yea i see what ur saying i was just doing from my personal experiences working with periodization. i also forget u are farther out then me so i get that confused.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

But understand that most gains from a specialized vertical jump program are delayed. Meaning that the biggest improvement is seen 1-2 weeks after the end of the program. 


hey jjeb if the above statement is ture when do you think i should take my guys off the program we are during now, should i unload them the week before by dropping vol and high intensity then pretty much rest or, should cease training 2 weeks before by going to more standard training.

----------


## JJEB2

i would unload the week before so you unload at teh right time to do the max with the rest.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i would unload the week before so you unload at teh right time to do the max with the rest.


what kind of vol are you during the before and week for as speed?

----------


## JJEB2

my monday workout is gonna be on the field turf again.

5-6x10 starts
2x20
2x30
1x40

something of that nature. migh take out a 30 and sub it with another 40 to really get the feel for the 40s.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> my monday workout is gonna be on the field turf again.
> 
> 5-6x10 starts
> 2x20
> 2x30
> 1x40
> 
> something of that nature. migh take out a 30 and sub it with another 40 to really get the feel for the 40s.



your combine is this week

----------


## JJEB2

> your combine is this week


next sunday the 21st of May

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> next sunday the 21st of May



damn time flys, what was ur vol like this week and week before, just trying to see how u drop ur vol

----------


## JJEB2

i honestly cant remember last week so i will try to estimate. it was about 340 last monday and 320 on friday. this monday it was around 280-300. today i know for sure that it was 300. next monday will be about 200-240 depending on how i feel.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

kool im gonna check the site out again and do my math over

----------


## buckeyefootball4

how do u that it goes down from the .08?

----------


## JJEB2

look at the grading to get a 8.5 on the ss and its a 4.32 and then go to the grading right above to get a 8.0 and go to the ss its a 4.40 which is a .08 difference so technically everytime they go up or down they will go by anywhere from .04-.08. u really dont know but its just a guesstimate.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> look at the grading to get a 8.5 on the ss and its a 4.32 and then go to the grading right above to get a 8.0 and go to the ss its a 4.40 which is a .08 difference so technically everytime they go up or down they will go by anywhere from .04-.08. u really dont know but its just a guesstimate.



im impress you got this shit down, ever since i met you

----------


## JJEB2

> im impress you got this shit down, ever since i met you


i am psychotic about my times so i want to know where i am at and have the heads up on everything. this is basically my life right now. i am the need to know type and need reassurance. hahah fear is what motivates me

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i am psychotic about my times so i want to know where i am at and have the heads up on everything. this is basically my life right now. i am the need to know type and need reassurance. hahah fear is what motivates me



what do u need to get for a 8.5

----------


## JJEB2

well worst case scenario i get a 34.25 with all the worst numbers. 

its definate that i will get a 7.75 on size bc i am 6' 3/4 and 232-235 so thats a definate. with my worst 40 being in the 4.6 i get a 9 on speed. all i need to get for SS for an 8.5 is a 4.42 and i could run that with 3 slips and a finger in my ass but even if i get the 4.35 i still get a 9. then strength my lowest vj is 33-34 and 24 b reps so i will get an 8.5 on strength. now these are all my worst cases. so i am at a 34.25 which equals 8.56 which gets me to indy. so i am basically in with all my worst scores so we will see.

----------


## JJEB2

this is all teh scores that i need to get for the 8.5 
ILB 6022 244 4.76 4.42 24 32.5

----------


## buckeyefootball4

so mon u r during speed how does the rest of ur week look. and what do u predict ur combine number to be next sun

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> this is all teh scores that i need to get for the 8.5 
> ILB 6022 244 4.76 4.42 24 32.5



so ur looking pretty.

----------


## JJEB2

i am gonna go out either wed or thurs and try to keep my shit sharp with a small dynamic warm up just to fire the system up. i am gonna stretch throughout the week. possible deep tissue mass and epson salt baths all week. 

as i said with all my lowest i will be at 34.25. but as far as what i think i will get my size wont go anywhere so i will get a 7.75 on that. my speed depending on the traction due to it being wet i would say i will run in the 4.5 range so thats a 10. SS i will say i will get a 4.28 which will get me a 9.5. my strength will be 24 reps and if i cheat and get away a 36-37 in vert so i will get a 8.75 on strength which will give me a total of a 36 and a FTG of 9 even. i am just hoping to go to indy and then its back to the wood works on monday.

----------


## JJEB2

also i am gonna go wed or thurs and do a heavy bench day as we spoke about. monday lower vol then usual and some SSs.

----------


## JJEB2

> so ur looking pretty.


in a way yes but i dont want to look at it that way. i want to be on top of my game and open some eyes so i am gonan be humble and keep my mouth shut.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> in a way yes but i dont want to look at it that way. i want to be on top of my game and open some eyes so i am gonan be humble and keep my mouth shut.



ill take a deeper look when i get done eating/gf made dinner lol

----------


## JJEB2

> ill take a deeper look when i get done eating/gf made dinner lol


true

----------


## JJEB2

also when ur done when that guy does his SS he doesnt use any of the techniques that i have been taught. is he just that quick that he can do that? 

i have been working on that lateral step and i am getting a good 2 and a half yards on it and then doing a cross over and a half of another. i feel when i do my reg no form i do better but i havent got any of mine with form timed so i have no comparence.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

[QUOTE=JJEB2]also when ur done when that guy does his SS he doesnt use any of the techniques that i have been taught. is he just that quick that he can do that? 

i have been working on that lateral step and i am getting a good 2 and a half yards on it and then doing a cross over and a half of another. i feel when i do my reg no form i do better but i havent got any of mine with form timed so i have no comparence.[/QUOT

we done our first full shuttle on mon when tested, we spent 2 weeks working on the first 5, 2 weeks working on the 10 and 1 week working on the finish our last 3-4 weeks we will put all parts together. what do you mean in ur first statement is he just that quick ....

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> also i am gonna go wed or thurs and do a heavy bench day as we spoke about. monday lower vol then usual and some SSs.


r u doing bp on mon also

----------


## JJEB2

[QUOTE=buckeyefootball4]


> also when ur done when that guy does his SS he doesnt use any of the techniques that i have been taught. is he just that quick that he can do that? 
> 
> i have been working on that lateral step and i am getting a good 2 and a half yards on it and then doing a cross over and a half of another. i feel when i do my reg no form i do better but i havent got any of mine with form timed so i have no comparence.[/QUOT
> 
> we done our first full shuttle on mon when tested, we spent 2 weeks working on the first 5, 2 weeks working on the 10 and 1 week working on the finish our last 3-4 weeks we will put all parts together. what do you mean in ur first statement is he just that quick ....


is he just that quick that he doesnt need the technique taught. if u watch he doesnt spring out with a lateral step, he doesnt cross over, and he doesnt shuffle, he doesnt stay ina line and he almost falls as well and still get a 4.1.

----------


## JJEB2

> r u doing bp on mon also


idk if i should bc that would be a full week of work and the guy that sent u that info said just get a bp workout on wed for ur combine sat. personally i would say dont do both mon and thurs. one or the other

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> idk if i should bc that would be a full week of work and the guy that sent u that info said just get a bp workout on wed for ur combine sat. personally i would say dont do both mon and thurs. one or the other



ill check

----------


## buckeyefootball4

u know how u say its bad to have big drops in speed when peaking thats ture, but what about lifting i think the same should apply there also. you really havent talk much about lifting the week ok - snatches cleans light jsq could be perform the week of.

----------


## JJEB2

> u know how u say its bad to have big drops in speed when peaking thats ture, but what about lifting i think the same should apply there also. you really havent talk much about lifting the week ok - snatches cleans light jsq could be perform the week of.


i think a heavy bench can be done with enough time to recover. possibly at the beginning of the week there could be a light explosive day of the above lights and an explosive day for the legs as well but i would say that you dont want to put them on different days prolonging the rest of the legs. two days of serious CNS could do a number on ur recovery esp week of. but u will need to keep ur CNS sharp and have to lift somewhat the week of. possibly a heavy bench day in the middle of the week and at the beginning of the week a DE leg day after ur speed day. speed squats, PP, snatches or cleans.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

my guys will do:

mon: speed 240yd
speed snatch 3x3x50
bp 2x1x90

tue short warmup 

wed: short warmup
bp 2x1x85

thur and fri rest

----------


## JJEB2

> my guys will do:
> 
> mon: speed 240yd
> speed snatch 3x3x50
> bp 2x1x90
> 
> tue short warmup 
> 
> wed: short warmup
> ...


yea i like that alot. that definately will give them some time. only concerning thing is heavy bench twice. eventhough it isnt much volume that is still two heavy workouts ina week.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

u must have a shitty work capacity lol. that 2 days to recover from a 2x1xx85% bp workout. if u cant handle that u need to get in shape before trying to go to the nfl bro

----------


## JJEB2

> u must have a shitty work capacity lol. that 2 days to recover from a 2x1xx85% bp workout. if u cant handle that u need to get in shape before trying to go to the nfl bro


no its just not smart. talk to any pl. go and do 2 heavy bp before an event they will call you a moron. 

i just dont think its the best thing but thats me. i have done plenty of studying of my body and how it works best and to go heavy twice ina week just isnt smart. as i said to u in pm look at westside. it speaks for itself.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> no its just not smart. talk to any pl. go and do 2 heavy bp before an event they will call you a moron. 
> 
> i just dont think its the best thing but thats me. i have done plenty of studying of my body and how it works best and to go heavy twice ina week just isnt smart. as i said to u in pm look at westside. it speaks for itself.


thats kool i have been call wrost then moron before- lol. i would have love to see you come and train with us in the summer with coach k 32x110's everybody even the 300lb linemen. we never train like powerlifter and westside was right up the street and we still had strong people including myself with a 405lb bp as ture fr.

----------


## JJEB2

> thats kool i have been call wrost then moron before- lol. i would have love to see you come and train with us in the summer with coach k 32x110's everybody even the 300lb linemen. we never train like powerlifter and westside was right up the street and we still had strong people including myself with a 405lb bp as ture fr.


so whats was this workout like? i am not bad mouthing anyone's training styles bc training for an event and training for football is two different things so i think ur getting what i mean wrong. if u are training for a combine you dont want to beat the shit out of ur body. ur training specifically for these events.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so whats was this workout like? i am not bad mouthing anyone's training styles bc training for an event and training for football is two different things so i think ur getting what i mean wrong. if u are training for a combine you dont want to beat the shit out of ur body. ur training specifically for these events.



i still think ur wrong, look at all these guys who go to these camps and train for 6-12 weeks they train all day 5-6 days a week thats beating up ur body and they are hoping by giving them 7-10 days week that they peak on time. samething they are beating up the body bc i dont think u need 5-6 days per week and 8-10 hr a day to. i still have the daily schedule i did at my pre draft training 6 day a week twice day.

----------


## JJEB2

so ur telling me u are prepping ur guys to go to play in the nfl? i dont think so. that workout is specifically designed for combine and borderline for sport specifics. the running is specifically for the 40 yard dash not to be quick and fast in the nfl. two different things here. we are getting ready for a combine not to go play in a league.

----------


## JJEB2

> i still think ur wrong, look at all these guys who go to these camps and train for 6-12 weeks they train all day 5-6 days a week thats beating up ur body and they are hoping by giving them 7-10 days week that they peak on time. samething they are beating up the body bc i dont think u need 5-6 days per week and 8-10 hr a day to. i still have the daily schedule i did at my pre draft training 6 day a week twice day.


as i said above u were specifically training. i was doing 2 a days not more than 2 months ago and my body wasnt producing the results that it is now.

----------

